
Ask HN: Assume the universe is a simulation. Why is c the speed of light? - vinaybn
If you were to reverse engineer the universe from your observations, what would you say is the significance of the speed of light?<p>I&#x27;d say it&#x27;s the clock-speed of the processor. The rate at which the universe ticks, always constant.<p>Or perhaps they used a primitive MAX_SPEED that can&#x27;t hold anything larger than C.
======
bediger4000
I'd say it's a hack, and so is the whole quantum "you can't find both momentum
and position of a particle" thing. There's something weird about the
Simulator's 256-bit computer that we're running on that makes a constant C and
some quantum physics oddities run faster. They didn't think it would matter,
but we figured it out.

------
DrScump
It's a hardware problem.

------
GTP
MAX_SPEED sounds good to me.

